# Tomb Kings in 8th



## fishywinkles (Nov 8, 2009)

Seeing that there isn't much new information regarding the Tomb Kings in 8th I was wondering if anybody could help me in determining what Tomb King units are effective, their roles on the battlefield and how they should be equipped?

Also which characters are most effective? Is it worth shelling out the points for multiple priests, tomb kings and tomb princes? What builds for these characters are there and how do they affect your army/unit? Are Settra and Khalida worth taking?

Finally with magic, how should your priests be casting? Bombarding the opponent with small spells? Using particular spells on particular units?

So fantasy players of Heresy, how do Tomb Kings work best in 8th?


----------



## CaptainBudget (Jun 14, 2010)

Hi

First off, don't bother with chariots. They used to be really rather destructive but they're now just pointless largely

Second, you want a lot of infantry and some Tomb Guard, supported by Ushabti and some archers and possibly a catapault (with skulls of the foe, that tends to pay for itself fairly quickly against many armies)

Character-wise, just buy a General (I'm using a king now, but it depends what you take) and then a few priests. Use these to cast supporting spells, and make sure they have a lot of overlap, that way it'll be harder for your opponent to dispel key incantations (though casting free shooting phase on a catapault is actually pretty wrong :laugh

Hope that helps, though I hear there's a new army book coming soon (about time!)


----------



## Wasabi (Aug 24, 2010)

Dude, scorpions! They're so sexy!


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Scorpions. With the ability to take 3 and multiple units of Carrion at 2K points, you should be snapping that up easily.

Screaming Skull Catapults have been boosted, but Skulls of the Foe less so, as big blocks of infantry are likely to be in range of a BSB and/or General, resulting in the additional modifier cancelled. So, just run 2 without the upgrades, and see if you can get a couple of casters nearby purely to Smite them. (4 S3(9) Templates a turn makes anyones day a mess).

As said, chariots are useless.

Tomb Guard are relatively decent, although the small unit size hurts them. A King in there is decent - perhaps giving him the extra wound armour and a shield will make him somewhat survivable.

A Heirophant on with the Cloak is good to keep alive, but faster movement from chargers and spells like the 13th Spell/Buboes can be annoying for them, as they struggle to dispel.

Alternatively, Khalida with a huge core of 40-70 Archers to Smite them will make a hole in an enemy unit - 140 poisoned arrows, even if they hit on a 5+ is a nice little result - especially compared with 4 3" Templates with increased accuracy and no partials will leave a fair dent.


----------



## CaptainBudget (Jun 14, 2010)

How did I forget Scorpions?

I would disagree with you on Skulls of the Foe, a -1 to leadership is still a -1, and even in 8th it has actually won me a game or two (and I don't get much chance to play anymore) as my oppnent has failed a key panic check (even with a General nearby) and taken a key unit out of the game long enough for me to finish off what I'd started and reorganise in time to face the rallied unit. Yes, the capabilities of it have been curtailed a bit in 8th and I'm not convinced the ability is worth 20 points (but let's be honest pretty much EVERYTHING in the Tomb Kings book is overpriced in the current game), but it is undeniably helpful (though not against all armies it has to be said).


----------



## Cheese meister (Jun 5, 2010)

blocks of ushabti are the way forward backed up by 2 high priests and archers


----------



## Ultra1 (Mar 10, 2011)

while chariots may not be as good as they used to be since they're usually attacking last, you simply cannot have a TK army without them. they're the Icons of the army. besides, D3 impact hits each is still good. just dont go throwing them into multiple ranks of high elf white lions and you should be ok. you have to be more careful now with target selection.


----------



## hunt11 (Nov 30, 2010)

Before starting anything with Tomb Kings it may be a good idea to wait a bit because they are getting a new army book in May (if I am remembering correctly).


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Chariots now cause D6 Impact Hits in the new one. But good call hunt. If you're interested in finding out a little bit more, there's a thread here - http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?t=82390&page=5 which has a bit more info about them. Welcome to Heresy, by the way =).


----------

